# Zuccarinipreis für Domainnamenmissbraucher?



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2005)

Fand ich gerade zufällig, ist morgen schon ein Jahr alt, die Geschichte...
Es könnte eine Lehrbuchgeschichte sein...
Schon 2000 hatte er viele Feinde:
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/online/11405/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/21487

Dann die Verhaftung:
http://domains.freecity.de/recht/news/2003/200333-3.phtml
http://www.intern.de/news/4717.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/42839

Und dann bekam er 2 1/2 Jahre Knast!
http://www.whois.sc/news/2004-02/john-zuccarini.html

Wenn ich da an so manche denke, wünschte ich mir ausnahmsweise mal eine klitzekleine Übertragung amerikanischen Rechts...
Könnte man nicht einen Zuccarinipreis ausloben? Für Domainnamenmissbraucher?


----------



## drboe (27 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man nicht einen Zuccarinipreis ausloben? Für Domainnamenmissbraucher?


Da nominiere ich doch glatt Mario D. aus M. Den Sonderpreis für "flankierende Maßnahmen und selektive Wahrnehmung" dieses Geschäfts würde ich seinem Anwalt zusprechen.  

M. Boettcher


----------



## Ftp-Walker (27 Januar 2006)

Der Thread is alt, aber der Preis is neu  :respekt:  :dafuer: 

And The Winner is.... :lupe: geenau.  :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2006)




----------



## Heiko (10 Februar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wo soll da die Spannung sein?
Eine echte Konkurrenz kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2006)

Jetzt verstehe ich: Du willst, dass ich mich totlache!


----------



## opensky.cc (13 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich da an so manche denke, wünschte ich mir ausnahmsweise mal eine klitzekleine Übertragung amerikanischen Rechts...
> Könnte man nicht einen Zuccarinipreis ausloben? Für Domainnamenmissbraucher?



Hmmm - WEN meinst Du wohl? Doch nicht etwa DEN hier:

http://www.opensky.cc/board/viewtopic.php?t=487

Honi soit qui mal y pense!

Peter


----------

